# Death of a Wolf



## SleepingWolf (Dec 20, 2006)

ching.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, c'mon, this one looks ever so happy and contented and not dead at all . As a human, he'd probably groan with delight for the massage he is giving his skin .

These wolves have become your friends by now, haven't they? I mean, they MUST know you!


----------



## neea (Dec 21, 2006)

I was scared to click in to this thread.
I thought 'It's not really gonna be a dead wolf is it' and if it would've been.. I probably wouldnt have been too happy.

So Thank you.
He looks so relaxed.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Dec 21, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Yes, c'mon, this one looks ever so happy and contented and not dead at all . As a human, he'd probably groan with delight for the massage he is giving his skin .
> 
> These wolves have become your friends by now, haven't they? I mean, they MUST know you!



I hope they are my friends...i'm going to adopt them for the year (the payment goes towards their care)..i wish i could take them home.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Dec 21, 2006)

neea said:
			
		

> I was scared to click in to this thread.
> I thought 'It's not really gonna be a dead wolf is it' and if it would've been.. I probably wouldnt have been too happy.
> 
> So Thank you.
> He looks so relaxed.



I would never post a photo of a dead wolf or other dead animal for that matter.


----------



## Mole (Dec 22, 2006)

Thats a great shot. I'll bet thats a male wolf. My male mastiff always sleeps that way. :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 24, 2006)

great timing, I just can't get enough of your wildlife shots


----------

